# My first ever Celine purchase ♥️



## Hearts_arrows

Ladies, I wanted to share my first Celine purchase here - it’s perfect and I love it. A nano Luggage in the colour souris. I agonised over which purse to buy, and I’m completely satisfied with this. The colour is classic and will go with everything, and the quality seems impeccable. Celine even threw in two perfume samples, I wasn’t aware they did fragrance (though in that respect, I’m an Hermes girl!)


----------



## clemvccn

Congrats! It's such a beautiful (and practical) bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

Wonderful bag, congrats!


----------



## lamlam98

Nice bag！


----------



## Rani

Hearts_arrows said:


> Ladies, I wanted to share my first Celine purchase here - it’s perfect and I love it. A nano Luggage in the colour souris. I agonised over which purse to buy, and I’m completely satisfied with this. The colour is classic and will go with everything, and the quality seems impeccable. Celine even threw in two perfume samples, I wasn’t aware they did fragrance (though in that respect, I’m an Hermes girl!)
> 
> View attachment 5388386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388388


Looks great on you! How are liking your Mini Luggage?


----------



## coffee2go

Congrats on your purchase! Such a lovely bag! And yes, Celine has its own perfume line, my favorite is Parade, after sampling it out I couldn’t wait to get my hands on a full bottle)


----------



## Paulina Mardones

Beautiful purchase! I got my Nano Luggage in Burdeos a year ago, and I love it! Such a practical bag.


----------



## *Jenn*

it is divine! wear it in good health.


----------



## miyuki992

I am considering the same piece too. Such a lovely item!


----------



## LoKat3

I have been obsessed with Celine lately and just purchased the nano luggage in souris this afternoon - should be arriving next week!  Also recently added the micro belt bag in classic black. Thinking it will transition nicely for personal use (casual/date night) as well as work events. I just find my interest in logo/canvas bags to be waning and am considering selling my LV logo bags. I think it's an age thing, I prefer to be more discreet with my luxury items now. I think I am becoming addicted to Celine!

Enjoy your beautiful new bag, I know I will!


----------



## fsadeli

LoKat3 said:


> I have been obsessed with Celine lately and just purchased the nano luggage in souris this afternoon - should be arriving next week!  Also recently added the micro belt bag in classic black. Thinking it will transition nicely for personal use (casual/date night) as well as work events. I just find my interest in logo/canvas bags to be waning and am considering selling my LV logo bags. I think it's an age thing, I prefer to be more discreet with my luxury items now. I think I am becoming addicted to Celine!
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful new bag, I know I will!


congrats! Did you purchase it directly online? Curious to know about people's experience getting them online


----------



## coffee2go

LoKat3 said:


> I have been obsessed with Celine lately and just purchased the nano luggage in souris this afternoon - should be arriving next week!  Also recently added the micro belt bag in classic black. Thinking it will transition nicely for personal use (casual/date night) as well as work events. I just find my interest in logo/canvas bags to be waning and am considering selling my LV logo bags. I think it's an age thing, I prefer to be more discreet with my luxury items now. I think I am becoming addicted to Celine!
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful new bag, I know I will!




Congrats on your beautiful purchases! Interesting take on the age and wanting to be discreet, then I must have always been “feeling old” inside ☺️ as I never liked bold logos and  monograms, especially the LV one. Or you know, it’s rather psychological thing, when there is too much of smth, you want the opposite. I have always been like that, when smth becomes too mainstream, it puts me off.


----------



## desertchic

fsadeli said:


> congrats! Did you purchase it directly online? Curious to know about people's experience getting them online


2 of my 3 Celine bags came from their website - no complaints here  (quick shipment and arrived in great condition)


----------



## LoKat3

I purchased the belt bag new, for retail from Celine.  Arrived super fast and wrapped and boxed up as a bag of that price tag should be, not tossed in a dust bag and then in box to float around in like some fashion houses do .

The luggage I found on Fashionphile for a great price and in excellent condition, I always look there first to see wear and tear as well as see if I can get lucky with a deal.  And then of course I watch tons of YouTube videos as well as part of my research.  I've made too many mistakes in the past and don't even want to think about the money lost when selling them - but you only live once and bags make me happy!


----------



## LoKat3

coffee2go said:


> Congrats on your beautiful purchases! Interesting take on the age and wanting to be discreet, then I must have always been “feeling old” inside ☺ as I never liked bold logos and  monograms, especially the LV one. Or you know, it’s rather psychological thing, when there is too much of smth, you want the opposite. I have always been like that, when smth becomes too mainstream, it puts me off.


 
Totally the LV one for sure - the Gucci is a little less so when it comes to the OG/ophidia canvas.  

Probably a combo of both for me, too much saturation in the market as well as I don't really like the attention logos draw anymore, whereas before I kind of liked being a bit more flashy.  I'm also focused on curating a longer term bag and fashion collection, one that is coordinated enough to carry through multiple seasons (I live in the midwest) and can transition from work to 'play'


----------



## LoKat3

fsadeli said:


> congrats! Did you purchase it directly online? Curious to know about people's experience getting them online



I purchased the belt bag new, for retail from Celine. Arrived super fast and wrapped and boxed up as a bag of that price tag should be, not tossed in a dust bag and then in box to float around in like some fashion houses do .

The luggage I found on Fashionphile for a great price and in excellent condition, I always look there first to see wear and tear as well as see if I can get lucky with a deal. And then of course I watch tons of YouTube videos as well as part of my research. I've made too many mistakes in the past and don't even want to think about the money lost when selling them - but you only live once and bags make me happy!


----------



## hlh0904

LoKat3 said:


> I purchased the belt bag new, for retail from Celine. Arrived super fast and wrapped and boxed up as a bag of that price tag should be, not tossed in a dust bag and then in box to float around in like some fashion houses do .
> 
> The luggage I found on Fashionphile for a great price and in excellent condition, I always look there first to see wear and tear as well as see if I can get lucky with a deal. And then of course I watch tons of YouTube videos as well as part of my research. I've made too many mistakes in the past and don't even want to think about the money lost when selling them - but you only live once and bags make me happy!



Hey congrats on your beautiful purchases!!I just purchased a mini luggage and two trapeze bags, one small and one medium. I am really really really late on the Celine train. I thought I had purse peace twice this year, then all of a sudden, to my shock and awe, I didn't like logos anymore. I found them hard to match and that they screamed for attention. I don't wear too many prints in general, but I have some especially for the spring and summer.  I am 48. I don't know if it is my age, but I am attracted to the clean minimalistic design and quality materials used. Oh how I ached over getting my first LV Speedy, but gone are the days when I wanted my clothing and accessories to enter the room before I did. I purchased the trapeze after seeing a photo from a recent article on purse blog. It is like "if you know you know".  I think a belt bag is to follow.


----------



## hlh0904

Hearts_arrows said:


> Ladies, I wanted to share my first Celine purchase here - it’s perfect and I love it. A nano Luggage in the colour souris. I agonised over which purse to buy, and I’m completely satisfied with this. The colour is classic and will go with everything, and the quality seems impeccable. Celine even threw in two perfume samples, I wasn’t aware they did fragrance (though in that respect, I’m an Hermes girl!)
> 
> View attachment 5388386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388388


This is a beautiful bag!!! Wear it in good health!


----------



## carrie508

Hearts_arrows said:


> Ladies, I wanted to share my first Celine purchase here - it’s perfect and I love it. A nano Luggage in the colour souris. I agonised over which purse to buy, and I’m completely satisfied with this. The colour is classic and will go with everything, and the quality seems impeccable. Celine even threw in two perfume samples, I wasn’t aware they did fragrance (though in that respect, I’m an Hermes girl!)
> 
> View attachment 5388386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388388


Congrats with your new bag! It’s beautiful. I was considering the nano too but not sure about the weight. Do you find it heavy wearing it around for 2-3 hours? Also I’m surprised they gave you a box for your purchase, when I got my belt bag, a dust bag and a shopping bag was all they gave.


----------



## Gourmetgal

LoKat3 said:


> I have been obsessed with Celine lately and just purchased the nano luggage in souris this afternoon - should be arriving next week!  Also recently added the micro belt bag in classic black. Thinking it will transition nicely for personal use (casual/date night) as well as work events. I just find my interest in logo/canvas bags to be waning and am considering selling my LV logo bags. I think it's an age thing, I prefer to be more discreet with my luxury items now. I think I am becoming addicted to Celine!
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful new bag, I know I will!


Nice bag.  I love the color Souris.  I’ve sold all my LV except for some luggage.  I’ve avoided logos for awhile now and have an extensive BV collection and a growing Celine collection.  Appreciate the great quality, minimalist design and small or no logos.


----------



## sophiegray

Beautiful! You have great taste. Luggage is also my favorite!


----------



## hexykitty

Hearts_arrows said:


> Ladies, I wanted to share my first Celine purchase here - it’s perfect and I love it. A nano Luggage in the colour souris. I agonised over which purse to buy, and I’m completely satisfied with this. The colour is classic and will go with everything, and the quality seems impeccable. Celine even threw in two perfume samples, I wasn’t aware they did fragrance (though in that respect, I’m an Hermes girl!)
> 
> View attachment 5388386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388388


Looks great on you! Congrats on the purchase


----------



## BlueCherry

Hearts_arrows said:


> Ladies, I wanted to share my first Celine purchase here - it’s perfect and I love it. A nano Luggage in the colour souris. I agonised over which purse to buy, and I’m completely satisfied with this. The colour is classic and will go with everything, and the quality seems impeccable. Celine even threw in two perfume samples, I wasn’t aware they did fragrance (though in that respect, I’m an Hermes girl!)
> 
> View attachment 5388386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388388



Great choice! Looks lovely on you. I have the micro in souris and have hardly used it, totally agonising over whether to sell it and buy the nano. This pic makes me want to so much but I won’t get another Phoebe one.


----------



## ctopanga

It's beautiful! I love the size and the color - it will go with everything, and the shoulder strap makes it so convenient. I've always wanted a mini luggage but maybe the nano luggage is the way to go instead...


----------



## chaojixyy

this a beautiful bag~!


----------

